# Help Im gonna do the makeup for a ballet team!



## makeupilove (Dec 2, 2015)

Hello there!!! So i need some tips and advice for the christmas makeup im gonna do to a ballet team on Sunday.

Tomorrow , i will do a demonstration and preparation/prepare (  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> which is right?! haha ) look, for the final day on sunday!

But i have some hesitations,the fun fact is that obviously im not a makeup artist,im not gonna be paid for that,but I was suggested doing that because last year I did my cousin's makeup (black swan) just for fun and only for her,and all the other team was with no makeup and it was hilarious.!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But the ladie,the leader of the ballet team liked the last year's makeup so she found me and told If I wanted to do this makeup too which is on Sunday.

There are approximately 5-10 girls,which i dont even know personally,and I would like to do something fun and christmassy also because i want this to be unique and not classic.

I thought about craft glitter on the lips BUT i cant do it without knowing if its toxic etc and get blamed after from all these parents!

PLEASE GIVE ME SUGGESTIONS AND TRICKS!


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 2, 2015)

How exciting for you! I would think that a strong, dark red lips would be more suited for a ballet performance. A great base on the skin and glitter eye shadow and lots of mascara. I was trying to think how the ballet dancers have looked at the performances I've been at. I think ballet is pretty traditional with the way they do hair and makeup unless the show you are doing is different. Maybe google "ballet performance makeup" and see what comes up?


----------



## makeupilove (Dec 3, 2015)

Thank you Reija.The thing is that there are girls at the age of 12-13 and I thought to give some more fun looks and not classic red lip,also to give sth christmassy.I dont know


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 3, 2015)

makeupilove said:


> Thank you Reija.The thing is that there are girls at the age of 12-13 and I thought to give some more fun looks and not classic red lip,also to give sth christmassy.I dont know


Good idea to go with a more of a fun looks since they are 12-13  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> maybe some glittery lipgloss and some glitter eye shadow?


----------



## makeupilove (Dec 3, 2015)

yes I would like that! 

Three hours from now is the demo-makeup!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Still dont know what to do but i will discuss that also with the ladie there.

&lt;3


----------



## makeupilove (Dec 3, 2015)

It wasnt just what I was expected to be.The ladie was in her world and didnt involved with the makeup.

The dance took all the time and I hadnt the time to even get the makeup for one girl!!!

fff so anxious.

im gonna finally call all the girls to do their makeup on my house.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

